# Nigeria-Connection: E-Mail-Betrüger erbeuten 6,7 Milliarden Euro



## webwatcher (1 Februar 2010)

> Vorschussbetrüger sind erfolgreicher denn je: Die so genannten Nigeria-Scammer ergaunerten im vergangenen Jahr umgerechnet fast 6,7 Milliarden Euro. Das ist das Ergebnis einer Untersuchung des niederländischen Instituts Ultrascan. Gegenüber dem Vorjahr ist das eine Steigerung um fast 50 Prozent – trotz mehrfacher Warnungen von Sicherheitsexperten und der Polizei


Gier vernebelt eben das Gehirn.


----------



## Antiscammer (2 Februar 2010)

*AW: Nigeria-Connection: E-Mail-Betrüger erbeuten 6,7 Milliarden Euro*

Wenn man jetzt mal überlegt, dass so gut wie alle diese Transaktionen über Bargeld-Dienstleister wie Western Union oder MoneyGram laufen (davon das meiste über Western Union), und die Provisionen pro Transaktion bei ca. 15 % liegen, dann kann man sich ausrechnen, wieviel diese Dienstleister pro Jahr weltweit an dem Internet-Betrug mit verdienen.


----------

